# Vincent Price rap (Thriller)



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

Ok I'm looking for the rap Vincent Price did for the song "Thriller", anyone have any idea where I could find it?? Just want the rap, no music. Thanks!


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

I found it and also learned how edit MP3's...I used a program called WaveSync, it seemed a little more user friendly than Audacity, man you can make some creepty voices!! Eat your heart out Mr. Fox!!


----------

